# Happy Birthday Bud's BBQ



## cajun_1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday  ....


----------



## meowey (Dec 15, 2007)

Many Smokey Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy birthday Bud, enjoy the day and smoke sumthin rilly good for the ocassion!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 15, 2007)

It's Bud's Birthday....oh ****
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















 . Only kidding. I too would like to wish my wunerfull hubby a Happy Birthday........gotta say, I gotta keeper, he's been unbeleivable through my hospitalzation and helping me get back on my feet.... and contrary to how some of you know how sweet I am
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 ....has put up with my****!!!! 


Thank you folks....I will make sure he see's this!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll be, you were *almost* born on the right day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Happy Birthday Bud, I hope you have a great one.


----------



## buddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bud! Have a great one.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

Theresa, I always thunk you were as sweet as apple pie...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy your day.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## smokincowboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

happy b-day bud. hope it's a great 1.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday from this fng.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bud, i will toast you tonight with a Sleemans..

cheers


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bud! Hope today is the best for ya. Hope the Smokin Birthday Fairy brings you something good.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy birthday Bud!
See y'all in a few days!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 15, 2007)

Bud's BBQ
Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you refering to Tonto ?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday, and may you have all the Q you can chew!


----------



## bud's bbq (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of me. I don't put much on birthdays, but you all have made this one of the best! 

Mags, sorry but the 13th was taken when I was born. The 15th has a decent ring to it....... 

Hawg, maybe more like a minced meat pie lately????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gypsy, great to hear from you. And, great to see you this Summer. Your rig looks fabulous. Hope we cross paths at a comp next Summer. Tell your wife hello and give that sweet baby a hug from us. 

Jeff, I've been really rationing the Sleemans....sadly, have only one left. Was great to meet one of the last remaining Salesmen.

Willy Loman aka Bud 

Joe, so great to hear from you. Rilly enjoyed meeting you in Clinton. I've got a little proposition for you.....I'll email you off line.

Mike, thanks for the greetings. It's gonna be a White Christmas in Ada.

And yes Cajun, Tonto is definetly the birthday fairy! "Another Jack, honey"

Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## monty (Dec 15, 2007)

We're not done yet, Brother Bud!

A very happy birthday to you and may the thin blue never let you down!

Many happy returns!

God Bless!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 15, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY from the Grumpy old man.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I knew there was something special about tonight when I came home from work and made this evenings meal.  I had told momma I was gonna make her something special.

Beer batter shrimp
Coconut batter shrimp
steamed brocolli
baked potato
hush puppies
salad


so you see, we did celebrate your birthday ! ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you had a great one.  

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bud!


----------



## bud's bbq (Dec 16, 2007)

Monty, Bill and Deb, 

Thanks for thinking of me.  
I sit here tonight, a Jack or two not with standing, and think of all the great bbq folks we have met.  From Clinton Mo to Lebanon, Tn, rilly great people who share a very basic and fundamental love of smoked meat.  Thanks again for making this a great 39th birthday!!!!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy B-Day Walt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And since it's your Special Day, hope you filled up the snowblower so "Ms T" can clear the driveway without stopping!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I did for Laura.....(Dawg ducks below flying fist).


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 16, 2007)

39 huh? I guess that's the new math... 39 is the new 62...? Or do I have that bass-ackwards...?


----------

